

How We Designed ShopLocket: A Step by Step Guide  - katherinehague
http://blog.shoplocket.com/?p=22

======
blakeperdue
Your site's design is pretty awesome. I think the playful copywriting works
really well.

I also really like the idea. Did Marie-Eve Belanger also design your site/app?
If not, who was responsible for that -- from the demo video and your public
website it rocks.

Two typos I found: 1) typo in your blog post for the link to the PDF
storyboard 2) typo in your about page (Katherine's bio) " as an independent a
digital media consultant" (remove the "a")

